# ukbff final updates



## adamdutton

just thought i would start a thread for anyone who is able to post any updates on how the final is going.

as im sure there are many people who couldnt make it who want to know whats going on. (like me for one)


----------



## C12AIG

Bump


----------



## defdaz

Yep, sat here waiting for updates! :beer:


----------



## ah24

Just sent J a text to see if there's any updates....I'll post up if I hear anything back


----------



## BIG GRANT

wish i had gone im only an hour down the road! awaiting update


----------



## MissBC

I herd at about 1.30 that DB was on stage at that moment and that it was a really strong class!! SHOULD know very soon about the result........... il post if i know anything!


----------



## bigacb

yeh keep us updated... :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

grrrrrrrr i wish they would hurry up and text back I WANNA KNOW NOW!!!

Patience is not a strong virtue of mine!!


----------



## bigacb

I can sort of tell... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Littleluke

Hi guys, I spoke to Jamie and Baz recieved a call out in a rediculously tough class but sadly didn't make the finals. I think in the coming years Baz is going to be a real contender for the british title! well done buddy! Enjoy some doughnuts!


----------



## MissBC

OK so DB didnt make the night show he was just on the cuff i think ,as jamie said!!

He was the yongest in the class and there were some pretty heavy guys in there like well over 100kgs (DB weighed in at 97kgs)

Jamie said he looked the best he ever has and thats all you can ask for, if he had of ****ed up thats a different story but he did all that he could and there were just older guys with a few more years training under their belts!

Not sure about anyone else though

Well done baz, you did awesome hunny and look out all them oldies next year! x


----------



## cubanpete01

Hi Guys, Just wondering if anyone knows who won the juniors? Hoping its going to be kev from the gym in dunstable, was looking brilliant for a junior.


----------



## pob80

martinmcg off the forum is through to the evening show in the 0ver 40's well done mate!


----------



## Tatyana

the heavyweight class is seriously stacked, first call outs had Barney Dupleiss and Shaun Tavernier in it plus two others, Sean in the center.

My contact has has Barney first and Shaun second, which is suprising

Women's over 55 kg, looks like Nikki Bremer, amazing condition in first, in second, a pretty brunette, think her name is Michelle Jones, great legs and biceps

Under 55 kg, Ventia Gloux again for first.

I am surprised she can still make that weight class

Zack Khan is competing and is absolutely massive.

Darren Ball, smaller than last year but is better condition than Zack.

Both Alvin Small and Stuart Core look like they could be contenders


----------



## The_Kernal

Brabus from this site got a call out in the inter o80k


----------



## ah24

Any news on James.L?


----------



## Kezz

A lad from my gym is in the final 6 tonight in the under 80's inters


----------



## TH0R

Kezz said:


> A lad from my gym is in the final 6 tonight in the under 80's inters


You not there Kezz:confused1:


----------



## FireSt0rm

Bumps also for updates.... *Waits impatiently...* haha


----------



## Spartan301

Really wanna know!


----------



## adamdutton

dont think it will be over for another couple of hours yet but cant wait for results and pics


----------



## pea head

its running late i hear


----------



## donggle

come on, someone must know something.


----------



## Guest

Its running late, I left after all the pre judging which finished at 7 ish ( I got work in the morning)

James L Looked superb, conditioning bang on. Also saw a few of the guys off this board, Tom, DB, Clarkey are the ones I can remember, all of which have done themselves proud and looked amazing today.

Heavies was exciting, could not believe when I saw Zack Khan, he looked HUGE, conditioning was decent too, but Darren Ball looked in better condition but cant touch Khans size. Looking forward to results soon!


----------



## stow

Spoke to Zack a couple of days ago and all was on track, so very interested to see what happened!


----------



## Kezz

tel3563 said:


> You not there Kezz:confused1:


 unfortunately not, unavoidable circumstances but really wanted to go :-(


----------



## Tatyana

Paul Smilie won the under 70 kg class

James LLewelyn looking good for the win in the under 80 kg???


----------



## Kezz

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Its running late, I left after all the pre judging which finished at 7 ish ( I got work in the morning)
> 
> James L Looked superb, conditioning bang on. Also saw a few of the guys off this board, Tom, DB, Clarkey are the ones I can remember, all of which have done themselves proud and looked amazing today.
> 
> Heavies was exciting, could not believe when I saw Zack Khan, he looked HUGE, conditioning was decent too, but Darren Ball looked in better condition but cant touch Khans size. Looking forward to results soon!


 I heard zak was off the scale, it will be interesting this year, hope our guys do well, my mate got 4th in u 80's


----------



## Robsta

Zack looked huge....fcuking massive....I've just got in as feeling proper sh1te so came home early....nice to meet up with people finally....

Waheed mate, should have come and said hi....


----------



## Tatyana

Under 80 kg

1st - James LLewellyn

2nd - Dwayne Crease


----------



## stow

Has Zack got a chance of taking it Rob?

What was Stuart Core looking like?


----------



## weeman

so far....

juniors...1st..lewis green

first timers...1st..steve taylor

over 40s..1st..tony hanson

over 50s....1st...ricky wallace

under 80k...1st...mick mackay

bodyfitness.....1st...louise rogers

intermediates over 80s..1st...rob ronaldo

classic bodybuilding class....1st...tom batter (sp)

70k .......1st...paul smilie

80k ....1st....james llwellin...

6th.. ...wade stafford


----------



## stow

nice one Weeman!

Keep it coming, how much behind sched are they?


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - you just beat me to it WM!


----------



## Tatyana

Women's under 55 kg

1st - Venetia Gloux - second year in a row

2nd - Tracey Ball


----------



## weeman

what i want to know is how the FCK is rob ronaldo allowed to compete in the inters?? i know this is ukbff but he competed in the novice britain finals in class one back in 2006 (i know cos i was in class 2 and the snidey pr1ck decided to leave nasty comments on my youtube clips after the show) he won class won as a novice at that show back then and i'm pretty sure he has won other novice/inter classes after that,i thought the understanding was that you move into the mister classes if you even place top 3 in a novice or inter class?


----------



## weeman

ElfinTan said:


> PMSL - you just beat me to it WM!


lmao bet you were typing like fck as well lol (well copy and pasting but same difference lol)


----------



## Guest

Tatyana said:


> Paul Smilie won the under 70 kg class
> 
> James LLewelyn looking good for the win in the under 80 kg???


IMO James def looking good for the win!

EDIT: Too late, but I was right lol

Robsta never saw you mate, saw a few others and said hi, would of done if I saw ya mate!


----------



## Spartan301

Robsta,

How did Dean Mcternan look in the heavies?


----------



## stow

And how did Paul Booth do?


----------



## Tatyana

Under 90 kg

1st - Shaun Tavernier

2nd - Barney Dupleiss

3rd- Darren Nicholhurst


----------



## Captain Hero

weeman said:


> lmao bet you were typing like fck as well lol (well copy and pasting but same difference lol)


Weeman any word on where Tom Blackman placed?


----------



## Tatyana

under 90 kg

1st - Shaun Tavernier

2nd - Barney Dupleiss

3rd - Darren Nicholhurst


----------



## ElfinTan

weeman said:


> lmao bet you were typing like fck as well lol (well copy and pasting but same difference lol)


 Luckily hadn't even started....been getting text updates so no copying and pasting for me....but now I'll leave you to do a grand job :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

stow said:


> And how did Paul Booth do?


bump that!


----------



## Robsta

Captain Hero said:


> Weeman any word on where Tom Blackman placed?


unfortunately Tom didn't get through to the evening show which I thought was very harsh on him tbh...not just cos he's a mate but he definitely deserved to make it to the evening....

Waheed....I was the short guy, affliction top, tattoo on my head....can't really miss me...


----------



## Robsta

I'm not too sure who made it through to the eveing show tbh, as I left shortly after prejudging.....I thought daz balls conditioning was superb and stuart looked top notch also......

Zack looked absolutely huuuuggee, but again, a little soft, or not up to the condition of the other 2 i mentioned, but he did pretty much dwarf the others so it depends on what the judges are looking for.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Paul didn't make it through to the evening show! But he's had a jolly fine time eating walnutless date cake!


----------



## Tatyana

Women's over 55 kg

1st - (the beautiful) Michelle Jones

2nd - Synice Burford


----------



## Kezz

he must have been fookin massive!!!! (ZACK)


----------



## stow

Wait for the pics Kezz!


----------



## Tatyana

my text mate may have battery issues, I hope someone else is getting updates.

Overall Ladies champ is Michelle Jones


----------



## ElfinTan

That will be an interesting womens overall. Both have superb physiques!


----------



## Kezz

Cant wait for em!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice one!


----------



## Tatyana

Heavyweights has just started!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Tats you are the update queen!


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> what i want to know is how the FCK is rob ronaldo allowed to compete in the inters?? i know this is ukbff but he competed in the novice britain finals in class one back in 2006 (i know cos i was in class 2 and the snidey pr1ck decided to leave nasty comments on my youtube clips after the show) he won class won as a novice at that show back then and i'm pretty sure he has won other novice/inter classes after that,i thought the understanding was that you move into the mister classes if you even place top 3 in a novice or inter class?


Yeah I though that dude...  oh well

Unfortuntely I didnt make the top 6 for th eevening show in the inter O80kg, weighed 97.9kg on the day which was as heavy as my qualifier but I was much tigher.. again my tan was too light (FFS lol)

oh well back bigger and badder in 2010!


----------



## Guest

Tatyana said:


> under 90 kg
> 
> 1st - Shaun Tavernier
> 
> 2nd - Barney Dupleiss
> 
> 3rd - Darren Nicholhurst


That would have been very tough to call between Barney and Shaun, Barney came in razor sharp this time. Shaun is alot smaller height wise than what I thought, but looked a beast!


----------



## Tatyana

Zack Khan doesn't have the conditioning of the rest of the class, but he does have the mass factor.

It really is going to depend on what the judges are looking for this year.

Usually conditioning wins over most other things............................

Prediction

1st - Zach Ball

2nd - Daz Ball

3rd - Alvin Small

Into posedowns, Zack and Daz are in the crowds


----------



## ABOBO

i think zack will win


----------



## Tatyana

Crowd is going wild..............................

Results coming up now


----------



## Kezz

if zack is that massive he should win it


----------



## Tatyana

Heavyweight results

6th - Dean McTiernon

5th - Harlades

4th - Zack Khan


----------



## ElfinTan

Did Haraldos make the evening show?


----------



## ElfinTan

That answered that....ffs Tatyana you're too quick!


----------



## Kezz

lol


----------



## buffguymart

Blimey, Louise won bodyfitness...thats a shock! How did clae Taubman and Carly Thornton do??


----------



## Tatyana

3rd - Stuart Core

2nd - Daz Ball

1st - Alvin Small


----------



## ElfinTan

He's deffo one to watch our for these next few years! Awesome physique!


----------



## DB

Alvin Small won the heavies!


----------



## stow

Wow. Alvin vs Sean and James then for the pro-card.


----------



## ABOBO

wow.. not what we all expected..

Alvin wins with an injury. + to think he was gonna pull out


----------



## Tatyana

Overall in posedown


----------



## Robsta

well, that surprised me......bet Zack is proper p1ssed.


----------



## ABOBO

To beat Haroldas.. the guys must have looked awesome


----------



## Tatyana

Alvin small looks HUGE next to Tavernier and LLewellyn


----------



## MissBC

its like a running commentary, awesome haha


----------



## ElfinTan

Doing a drum roll.....................


----------



## stow

I hope James gets it now


----------



## Tatyana

A shout out to my text-mate Rust Imminent

James LLewellyn WON the overall

We have another Welsh PRO!!!!!


----------



## DB

James won it!


----------



## Robsta

Awesome.....


----------



## Kezz

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Fanfookingtastic!!!!! Class over Mass!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## LOCUST

Excellent news !!!! Well done James.


----------



## jjb1

im soooo glad james got there !!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Thanks Tatyana for a superb running update! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

yes thanks for the updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatyana

Robsta said:


> well, that surprised me......bet Zack is proper p1ssed.


He is always the Brides Maid.

Conditioning almost always wins (9.99/10) over everything else in the amateurs.

BBing is very much a dieting contest.


----------



## ABOBO

they really need to be giving more than 1 procard each year.


----------



## Dawn

Well done to James (and everyone else of course)

Great work Tatyana, I can go to bed now


----------



## ElfinTan

Why?


----------



## Guest

Well done James, looked f*cking superb tonight!


----------



## Spartan301

Thanks for the update.

congrats james


----------



## Littleluke

yes!!!!!!!!! I just jumped out of my seat! Well done James! In fact a huge well done to everyone!


----------



## hilly

congrats to every1 especially james superb mate


----------



## buffguymart

How did Carly do...anyone know??


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice one James, good on ya pal


----------



## barcz69

So pleased for James. Met him at the welsh and hes an awesum guy. Cant believe Alvin Small beat Daz Ball he must have been looking massive.


----------



## MissBC

buffguymart said:


> How did Carly do...anyone know??


2nd that


----------



## Graystone

well done James, a well deserved win


----------



## daniel.m

well done james!

i can't wait to see the pictures...


----------



## Robsta

It surprised me as every one had it between daz,stuart and zack.....I spoke to mike sheridan and even he said between zack and Daz......not one person I spoke to about the heavies mentioned Alvin, so hence I was surprised....I'm not saying he didn't deserve it by any means, I just didn't see it coming that's all......


----------



## Robsta

But well done to Alvin anyways.... :thumb:


----------



## Jamma

Congrats James, well deserved!

Jamie


----------



## squat_this

Great result! Well done James!

And congratualtions to everyone who competed, regardless of placing!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks for the updates and congrats to James (and everyone else who competed!)!


----------



## defdaz

Anyone got top 6 for the under 90's please?


----------



## Dave81

Well done james, true gent!


----------



## C12AIG

Amazin! Well done James L


----------



## MissBC

ohhhhh LOOK

there is a juniors vid up already, very short and now showing much but you can see some


----------



## PRL

I'm saying it now. They screwed Zack something rotten tonight I'm still in shock.

Congrats to Alvin.

What does the poor guy need to do? Chin up Zack.

And Rob in the Inter over 80's. Come on mate the last thing your are is a novice. That win didnt sit well with me. Time to man up and play with the Heavies where you belong.

Tracy Kiely. Me and you are going to have words young lady.


----------



## Rebus

Robsta said:


> It surprised me as every one had it between daz,stuart and zack.....I spoke to mike sheridan and even he said between zack and Daz......not one person I spoke to about the heavies mentioned Alvin, so hence I was surprised....I'm not saying he didn't deserve it by any means, I just didn't see it coming that's all......


 Don't think he even did judging by his reaction.


----------



## Rebus

And Rob in the Inter over 80's. Come on mate the last thing your are is a novice. That win didnt sit well with me. Time to man up and play with the Heavies where you belong.

whilst im happy ( make that very ) it still boils my [email protected]@S This sort of thing, not that it wouldve done much to my placing, but why do they do it. There was even questions around Carlos having done a universe too ( he came 3rd tonight ).

Never mind though, it was still a good turn out and made for a good competition and isn't that what we want?? Always controversy somehow regardless. :whistling:


----------



## conan1980

zak got robbed big time!!!, plain and simple, made daz ball look small if thats possible, how can the crowd be so wrong. everyone was shocked when they said 4th, i think the judges didnt like him walking around and getting the crowd all rowdy,

he was in a league of his own there.. his conditioning was good enough to win!!

overall i think shawn should have gotten his pro card.

bad decisions all around!!


----------



## Britbb

Was great to meet so many friendly people from the site, shaunmc, tom, robsta, lin, beklet, james l, pete l, paul (if paul can be described as friendly:laugh:  ).

Was there supporting everyone on the site, i dont know if i should really go into what i really thought about what SHOULD have been the outcome of this show.

Infact after chatting with so many competitors after the show and so many knowledgable and respected guys in bodybuilding, people were shocked with some of the results and the call outs.

Its not for me to question what the judges reward, far from it as i respect their decissions, but i also like to have my own opinion on it as well, afterall its only healthy and that is what bodybuilding is about

I will however say a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to james l, he looked the best hes EVER looked last night and brought in a really polished physique that screamed out class in the u80's. His waist was narrower, he was ripped, he had deeper cuts than normal and yet retained the vast majority of his mass, a much more pleasing physique than previous and as a result a very much deserved win and newest IFBB PRO BODYBUILDER

When zack was given 4th in the heavies many people booed and jeered, people even left the auditorium and were totally shocked. I thought zack looked great, he had the 'wow' factor and the audience loved him.

I have to say i was most impressed with stuart core's physique as i thought he combined mass, aesthetics and shape very well. His conditioning was very good but i cant help but think how incredible he would look IF he could somehow get totally shredded, stu was 260 and looked ripped, i think if he can get to 250 but retain the size (not sure how as he def didnt have another 10 lbs to lose as he was in v good condition and his waist is already nice and small) but he will have that classic levrone/wheeler/centopani/newman american bodybuilder look, this is what bodybuilding is about now, having the mass with aesthetics and shape...this brings me nicely onto darren...

I was also impressed with darren ball, had a chat with him backstage and he is a very friendly and respectful top guy, i fully respect how hes changed his physique and understand why hes done it, i think that hes made the right choice and next year if he can add on an extra few lbs here and there of pure quality and continue chissel/etching away (and i definately think he can) then hes going to have a very very special physique! I dont just mean a pro physique, i mean the type of physique that say evan centopani had (245 lbs shredded at 5ft 11) when he won the npc usa in 2007. Daz was shredded, unreal glute and ham seperation, the best of the whole show, his abs were ripped as well, a much better look for him and as he was saying himself he has now opened up so many new doors for himself, he looked much healthier on stage and all in all i think this new look suits him much more...just a little bit bigger (and he can do that) keeping the waist the same and not taking anything away from the new aesthetics, combined with the shredded conditioning and darren is going to look incredible! I definately am going to follow his progress for next year because i think with his new aestheics, the package he can bring next year will be amazing!

Also a big congrats to shaun for winning the u90's, it was a v close call which couldve gone either way between shaun and barny, the two best guys in the class...but shaun took it, he was so happy after he took it as well, very pleased for you bro

I have to quickly mention that i wouldve placed some guys higher than where they got, i was unsure about both the light heavies and heavyweight classes.

The u70s and u80s class decissions were spot on though.

Just my reflections on the show. Everyone will have differing opinions and everyone is entitled to their own view...that is the beauty of the sport of bodybuilding

CONGRATS JAMES L, WICKED PHYSIQUE, COMPLETE, RIPPED AND MOST POLISHED PHYSIQUE ON THE DAY:thumb:

EDIT...I AM NOT WRITING THIS BECAUSE I AM CRITICISING ANYONE...THE GUYS I AM WRITING ABOUT ARE BEYOND MY OWN CURRENT LEVEL IN BODYBUILDING AND I THOROUGHLY RESPECT ALL OF THOSE WHO I MENTIONED IN THIS POST, INFACT IT WOULD BE AN HONOUR TO BE ABLE TO JUST REACH THE LEVEL WHERE I CAN STAND SIDE BY SIDE WITH THEM SHARING THE SAME BRITISH STAGE IN 2010 IF I CAN ACHIEVE MY OWN GOALS BY THEN...I HAVE WRITTEN THIS POST AS WHAT I FEEL MY OPINIONS AS A 'JUDGE/CRITIC' ARE...IT IS MEANT IN A TOTALLY CONSTRUCTIVE WAY.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Pretty sure Carly placed 2nd, can anyone confirm this ?

Also Congrats J well done bud you looked outstanding ! Well deserved win

PB


----------



## PRL

Yeah Carly placed second looking absolutely stunning.


----------



## Robsta

yes she did.......I was shouting my head off for her....


----------



## MissBC

common its the day after, all you who went get your asses into gear and post pics

pwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Robsta

PRL said:


> I'm saying it now. They screwed Zack something rotten tonight I'm still in shock.
> 
> Congrats to Alvin.
> 
> What does the poor guy need to do? Chin up Zack.
> 
> And Rob in the Inter over 80's. Come on mate the last thing your are is a novice. That win didnt sit well with me. Time to man up and play with the Heavies where you belong.
> 
> *Tracy Kiely. Me and you are going to have words young lady*.


what's that aboout dude??

I do feel for zack, he must be thinking fcuk this...


----------



## willsey4

Im so gutted I couldnt make it up there. Awesome thread though as didnt get online either yesterday.

Well done James. I bet he looked awesome. Also well done Shaun in the U90.

I cant wait to see the pics! Does anyone know much about the first timers class?


----------



## Fantom

Robsta said:


> what's that aboout dude??
> 
> I do feel for zack, he must be thinking fcuk this...


No one felt it more than I did, what a real kick in the bo***xs:confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce::bounce:Well Done Carly!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: :bounce::bounce:Well Done Carly!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I 2nd, 3rd and 4th that, she is awesome and i cant wait to catch up with her and give her a big hug (before we promptly kick out asses in the gym)

Take it easy hunny, rest and relax cause you deserve it!! love ya xxx


----------



## stow

Tatyana.

Thanks so much for for the updates last night, you and your text buddy were stars. Kept it exciting for those of us who couldn't go.

Gutted for Zack. Can't wait to see the pictures.

STOW


----------



## weeman

well done to everyone and what an awesome achievement for james L,jumped off my stool shouting yes when i read he won the overall,fantastic


----------



## miles2345

zack was massive and i could not believe how good he was, i was speechless when he walked out, but not in great condition, darren ball was in good condition but in losing the pounds, to me, appeared to lose everything that made him stand out, his legs were so vascular you couldnt see the cuts in his legs and from the back his legs looked straight down either side. I thought stuart was the best I have ever seen him and his shape stood out, his side tricep pose when he twister showed this brilliantly. It was a hard one to call but I wouldnt have darren above stuart once zak had got 4th.

I also thought although it was good for the crowd when you are posing down for a british title you stay on the stage. I may be on my own here but i dont think when you are posing down for a british title you go into a crowd, i was disappointed but feel i could be alone there.

ace day but what a long one, up at 5 left at 6 home at 2 with 8 hours driving, worth it though.

WELL DONE TO LEWIS BREED, who won the juniors, I was so glad the judges went for the pure quality and condition, worthy winner and really deserves it and what a career he has ahead of him


----------



## Rebus

Well done to everyone who competed on the day. I met a few people from this board who i recognised and know doubt one or two who i didnt aswell, lol, all gentlemen other than Carly who i briefly spoke too....what a lady....

I went to the extreme stand in the hope to meet up with a few more as had been suggested too. Whilst there one of the lads saw me staring at the protein bars lovingly and as i didnt want to start buying and spoil my mental prep for the evening i continued to jus stare. However the kind bloke behind the stand ended up just giving me a bar and wouldnt take any money....what a gent, and if your here and know who you are from this....thankyou, was a nice gesture...Mind you had to resist so much from ripping the wrapper of as Willy Wonker did in the Chocolate factory.LOL!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

Cant wait to see the pics. Well doen to everyone. How aboutn Nine pack how did he do?


----------



## Steedee

Paul booth dropped down to the under eighties and although he looked very well, unfortunately didnt make it back for the evening show.


----------



## martin1436114509

a big congratulations to brabus from this site in his placing in the inter O 80kg. well done mate conditioning was brilliant, enjoy things now.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BRABUS said:


> Well done to everyone who competed on the day. I met a few people from this board who i recognised and know doubt one or two who i didnt aswell, lol, all gentlemen other than Carly who i briefly spoke too....what a lady....
> 
> I went to the extreme stand in the hope to meet up with a few more as had been suggested too. Whilst there one of the lads saw me staring at the protein bars lovingly and as i didnt want to start buying and spoil my mental prep for the evening i continued to jus stare. *However the kind bloke behind the stand ended up just giving me a bar and wouldnt take any money....what a gent,* and if your here and know who you are from this....thankyou, was a nice gesture...Mind you had to resist so much from ripping the wrapper of as Willy Wonker did in the Chocolate factory.LOL!!!! :thumbup1:


Ha ha that sounds like a Dougie Black thing to do... Quite short guy, Goatee and shaved head and more than likely wearing an affliction t-shirt or similar? Dougies great and thats sounds like him all over haha!


----------



## Beklet

BRABUS said:


> I went to the extreme stand in the hope to meet up with a few more as had been suggested too.


Ah me Lin and Shaun were up there for a bit, so was Robsta surprised you didn't spot us


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha that sounds like a Dougie Black thing to do... Quite short guy, Goatee and shaved head and more than likely wearing an affliction t-shirt or similar? Dougies great and thats sounds like him all over haha!


lol i was gner say that sounds like dougie too lol loling at zara saying he is quite short,coming from the 3' 9" lioness lmao only jokin hen,dinnae hit me! lol


----------



## SHAROOTS

How did the over 40's go, 1st to 3rd?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

did anyone take photos!?

its like snooker on the radio this


----------



## ElfinTan

Dougie's a GIANT! :whistling:


----------



## rightyho

Incredible Bulk said:


> did anyone take photos!?
> 
> its like snooker on the radio this


There is a whole single heavyweights photo on MD's main forum. :lol:

Zack looks absolutely maaaaaaaaasive.


----------



## Kezz

I just looked on MD and cant find em?? have you got a link mate


----------



## rightyho

Kezz said:


> I just looked on MD and cant find em?? have you got a link mate


Credit to Tatyana: http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=43606


----------



## Incredible Bulk

here you go kezz

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=43606

half way down you see a fuzzy mobile pic


----------



## rightyho

Better than a poke in the eye with a rusty fishing hook though, eh?


----------



## Kezz

lol, i cant open it as it wont let me log on, doh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC

can someone save it and post it on here i cant see it not signed up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

rightyho said:


> Better than a poke in the eye with a rusty fishing hook though, eh?


lol yes.... just teases you even more!


----------



## Littleluke

I see Claire Taubman quite often and she looks fanatastic.. The standards must have been so high this year! Does anyone know where she placed?

Once again well done everyone. Get some bloody pics up !!


----------



## defdaz

Here you go MissBC!


----------



## Robsta

Fantom said:


> No one felt it more than I did, what a real kick in the bo***xs:confused1:


I saw you dude, and was gonna come over but I left early as I felt like a bag of sh1te....you looked superb on stage though mate...

What's Zack's opinion on the results, and where he placed Si???


----------



## martzee

zack was truly robbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feel for you mate 2008 uncrowned heavy weight champ!!!!


----------



## donggle

this is the first chance i've had to get near a computer since last night. just read the overall and jumped up shouting "get in there". fantastic news james llewellin. so happy for you mate if your reading this.


----------



## james2008

Alvin small beating zak khan :S he gets robbed every year with placings,comparing the two zak had a better upper body hes just a monster, okay legs wernt fantastic but nor were alvins, so how could he win???

Darren Ball aswell, didnt even recognise him untill they called his name for the routines, for the amount of weight he has lost his condition should have ben alot better that it was

JL beating SJT not in my opinion, Sean looked the more complete package , and wasnt it just last year JL was saying that its going to take SJT a few years to get up there with the big names???

why did JL drop a weight class aswell??

All opinions would be good

But on the whole well done to all competitors


----------



## Robsta

Well whatever reason James dropped a class, it paid off so his decision was correct whatever way you look at it.....I do think he looked fcukin amazing yesterday, he looked massive in the u 80's.....


----------



## donggle

it's not against the rules to drop a weight class. anyone got any pictures yet?

rob, throwing your iphone at your boss was the worst thing you ever did, it was great getting updates and pictures from the portsmouth show.


----------



## Robsta

tell me about it......this new one keeps fcukin freezin up.....


----------



## james2008

Did he drop due to the competition from SJT tho?? i know he beat him in the overall but was this why??


----------



## DB

james2008 said:


> Did he drop due to the competition from SJT tho?? i know he beat him in the overall but was this why??


i'm sure he has reason and he will reply after he has finished celebrating lol!

but my guess is that he deemed his genetics etc are perfect for the U80 so he lost a few KG of muscle to get a more balanced and conditioned physique..


----------



## Fantom

Robsta said:


> I saw you dude, and was gonna come over but I left early as I felt like a bag of sh1te....you looked superb on stage though mate...
> 
> What's Zack's opinion on the results, and where he placed Si???


Thanks Robsta, Obvisouly he's massively disappointed, I just don't think they will ever give it to him now no matter how he comes in..........You should have come and said hello, I was disappointed not even geting a single callout as so was perhaps Lockstock and Tom Blackman??? Oh well always next year??


----------



## Spartan301

I guess he thought he could look freaking awesome and win the british at that weight.

and he did.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Zack was the best id ever seen him, cant believe with the 4th place rubbish.

Daz was absolutly shredded though, his legs are so freaky.

Didnt particulaly notice the winner


----------



## Britbb

james2008 said:


> Alvin small beating zak khan :S he gets robbed every year with placings,comparing the two zak had a better upper body hes just a monster, okay legs wernt fantastic but nor were alvins, so how could he win???
> 
> *Darren Ball aswell, didnt even recognise him untill they called his name for the routines, for the amount of weight he has lost his condition should have ben alot better that it was*
> 
> *JL beating SJT not in my opinion, Sean looked the more complete package , and wasnt it just last year JL was saying that its going to take SJT a few years to get up there with the big names???*
> 
> *why did JL drop a weight class aswell??*
> 
> All opinions would be good
> 
> But on the whole well done to all competitors


WHAT??? :confused1: 

Darren was the most shredded guy on the whole stage that day!

Did you not see how ripped his glutes/hamstrings were?

Sorry mate, with the second part i disagree as well! Shaun looked great but he didnt do himself favours in prejudging, he was slightly more bloated and flatter on stage...i was there to see shaun win the whole thing, he got the u90's and he was delighted with it. Im v pleased for him

James had the best package physique on the night out of the guys going for the overall, some people thought that there were guys in the heavyweights who shouldve won it and therefore gone into the overall and take the overall title as well, one name mentioned a lot was zack's.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

i agree daz was the most shredded guy on stage, probably the whole show


----------



## nibbsey

But has any body got any pics yet


----------



## Spartan301

Yeah, wheres Video Eric with all the pics?

He's normally got them up really quick!


----------



## ra07212

Daz looked amazing his conditioning was superb - looked the best on stage. I don't know how alvin small beat daz! After the pre-judging a lot of people did not have alvin small in their top 3.


----------



## Alex Redford

Well done to every one who competed, Even more inspiration to get up and do it myself, chin up if you didnt get the placing you wanted it all comes down to wha tthe judges want on the day i guess go back bigger and better, Any chance of some pictures anyone?

Alex


----------



## robbo21

hey guys heres a couple till i sort out the camera's will post the rest soon


----------



## MXD

Damb they all look incredible amazing classes. JL looks awesome.


----------



## hilly

awesome pics mate James L looks in unbelievable condition


----------



## miles2345

i disagree, darren was totally shredded but i wouldnt have had him placing top 3, and i dont think he was in the best condition all day as he wasnt in in better condition then james llewellyn either. I think it showed that darren had been in condition for a large portion of this year and I believe it has been noticably detrimental to his physique,


----------



## Spartan301

Dean Mcternan looked really washed out by lights, can anyone who was there confirm that this was the case? Really thought he would suprise people this year but the others came in BIG! Think Alvin still looks impressive.


----------



## coco

my take on it all

juniors champ was very good - cant wait to see him in the future

well done to my mate kevin fraser in the over 40's - came 6th, brilliant result!!

zack khan is absolutley monsterous! unbeleivable, ive never seen anyone carry so much muscle, he made daz ball look small imo. however he was soft.

the heavies was a great crowd pleaser. all in the placing s were correct imo (sturt core and daz were neck and neck, a touch tighter and stuart wouldve been first/second imo)

under 90 i couldnt pick between barney and sean t. great class.

for the overall, james was a well deserved winner - he truly represents the best in all qulaiteis of a champion.

i honestly though dropping down a weight class would not be a good idea, i couldnt have been more wrong - he looked phenominal, dry, ripped, huge full muscle bellies with an increasesingly pleasing shape.

i really couldnt pick a weak spot in his physique.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I was 5 rows back and had James and Shaun as the clear winners of their classes. I cant see anyone questioning that.

As I had said prior to the contest, James dropping to the middles meant he`d be shredded which he was, paper thin skin, a lot of mass for 80kg and the others didnt touch him. Looks like my prediction that he`d walk the class was right, I am surprised anyone doubted him!!

Shaun looked fantastic too and should take the U90`s again next year, it would seem hard for any of the others in that class to match his size and structure within a few years let alone a year.

Now, the heavys is a different game. I was SHOCKED Alvin Small took it, top 5 but not first.

Darren Balls conditoning was fantastic, shredded glutes and hams, he should have edged it in my opinion but he looked like hed lost a little size achieving this condition.

Zac Khan was the biggest I have ever seen him, huge. Arms must be 22-23 inches they were huge! Conditioning better than before but not quite good enough. I had him 2nd though.

3rd-5th was a toss up between Alvin (needs bit more mass, better legs), Stuart (will be a potential winner one day), Haroldas (freaky size but short, may get overlooked by the taller guys) and Dean McTernan.

Overall I had James just edging it. Him and Shaun T are very similar, but James had slightly better conditioning, but it was very close. It would have been good seeing Zac or Darren in the overall as that would have made it a close call but the judges are all about 60 years old and must have bad eyesight as even Alvin Small looked shocked to take the heavys! I think James will make a great pro in the U202 class.

Overall a great show, best for years except the judging!


----------



## LOCUST

Size of alvin to the other guys !! lol, hugeeeeee.

Again a gret win for james, and ill be getting a copy of that JL training dvd too !

Taking nothing away from shaun as he looks fantastic too, both idols of mine and have motivated me mazzive to compete next year !!

Its only 20 past 3 and im itching to get down the gym now !!!


----------



## willsey4

Some pics - awesome!

Blimey, Zack does look big. I know its hard to tell but his legs look a lot improved from last years pics.


----------



## leewil

well after placing 5th behind James in the middles yesterday I just want to congratulate him on his win and his future prospects.

Judging can be a fickle thing and you'll never get agreement from everyone. Whether I agree with my decision is irrelavent the best man won on the day and I can take nothing away from him. All I can do is pick myself up, dust myself off and come back bigger and better next time

Lee


----------



## PRL

Robsta said:


> what's that aboout dude??
> 
> I do feel for zack, he must be thinking fcuk this...


She's been onto me for months to meet up. I turn up and she vanishes of the face of the earth. Bloody women. lol


----------



## Littleluke

Well done Lee. You looked fantastic at the Portsmouth show mate and can only get better.

Luke


----------



## clarkey

leewil said:


> well after placing 5th behind James in the middles yesterday I just want to congratulate him on his win and his future prospects.
> 
> Judging can be a fickle thing and you'll never get agreement from everyone. Whether I agree with my decision is irrelavent the best man won on the day and I can take nothing away from him. All I can do is pick myself up, dust myself off and come back bigger and better next time
> 
> Lee


Well done yesterday Lee, thought you looked great mate. Ive now got to face you big boys in the Mr's under 80kgs after competing in the inters yesterday (Gulp)..im sure your time will come mate keep at it.


----------



## hackskii

I nicked these off of MD


----------



## hackskii

More pics


----------



## hackskii

Last one


----------



## clarkey

Vince said:


> Or you could change fed and keep doing novice  seems to be the fashion lately
> 
> Only kidding well done yesterday!


LMAO :lol: there could be hope for me after all!!!

cheers bud


----------



## stow

Nice one Scott.

Finally some pics.


----------



## chrisj22

Zack looked absolutely huge on those pics! His arms are beyond belief! Legs look like they've caught up a fair bit, too.

James looked awesome once again - cuts in his legs are unreal. Very deep.


----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## brickhoused

zack looks f*ckin amazingly huge!!!! UNREAL


----------



## tommy y

just off them pics i can see why alvin won the heavies, to me yeah zack is huge but theres no v or x shape, alvin an stuart have nice narrow wastes and flairing lats, much more pleasing to look at than daz an zack. not that im criticising them either, both are huge guys!! but it looks like the judges went for shape over sheer size, which to me is the right way to go!!!! also haroldas is lookin good come next year he'll be even bigger an i think has everythin there to take it!!


----------



## martzee

it certainly did! james looked superb! and a worthy british overall champion,couldnt go to a nicer guy and a great representative for bodybuilding.well done mate


----------



## adamdutton

just like to say well done to everbody who competed and thanks to everybody giving the running commentry, i was hoping it would be like that when i started the thread, and thanks for posting pics too, totally gutted i missed the show suppose this was second best thing.

cant comment on results as i wasnt there but well done to everybody who made the sacrafices to get ready for he show.


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks for the pictures guys. It was definately Jame's year. The quality looks outstanding and anyone up on that stage should be proud!

I think if shaun took the same path as James it would be a good move. If you're about shaun, how much did you weigh on the day?? Or does anyone know?


----------



## METAL

I was 5 rows back and Zack was incredible. He really dwarfed all the other guys, even delts and arms made Stuart's look very ordinary. In the pre-judging he appeared to have a few peoblems with cramping in his glutes or hams from the back poses. He was definately dryer in the evening show. If they were going on balance and condition then Daz should have won. Hell, Alvin (taking nothing away from him) barely had any call outs so we assumed he wasn't even placing. There's no way he was far enough ahead not to need comparrisons with the other guys.

Zack was the only heavy that could go and do something in the pro ranks now. The guy is a super-freak. He can fix his issues (a tad soft in the pre-judging) a lot easier than the other heavies can. i agree that darren and stuart could also be good pro's in a few years, but zack can cause problems now. If he gets prepped by the right team the guy will be something else.

He is also a great entertainer, he worked the crowd and totally made up for the fact there was no guest poser by going and mixing with the fans.

I think out of the guys on stage for the overall james was the best. He looked incredible and was every bit as big as shaun with a better overall package. Let's not forget that was shaun's 3rd ever show though. He will do great things. I'm not sure they would have had such an easy time giving the overall to james if zack had won the heavies. yes, condition, proportion, symetry etc.. are all key rolls, but at the end of the day muscle mass counts, and although zack is a freak it's not as though things are out of proportion. The guy would have made the lighter class winners look absolutely tiny. All in all though, i think james will make a great pro and look forward to seeing him do well.


----------



## gas123

James looked good, and was already picked as the winner before the show started, don't believe me? KK was having a conversation with a judge and was heard to say that James had won, and that was at the prejudging before he'd been on. Same as last year with Flex lewis, contracts, politics and sponsorship make sure of that. You can slag me off, but if your honest you know its true. And answer this, Daz Ball came in lighter and more ripped, as he was 'told' to do, if he would of won his class, and then stood next to James in the overall, it would of caused another uproar and made it harder to 'give' James the title.


----------



## defdaz

Anyone got any photos of the light heavies, the top six comparisons etc. please? Ta!


----------



## 3752

ok let us not go down the route of rumours because one guy told another he over heard another guy say to his mate..blah blah....

the only wrong decision in the heavies was Alvin winning this is not Alvin's fault but the judges........all will become clear very soon why 

as for James winning he was the best onstage in both the middleweights and the overall and that is why he won....

i know Daz, Zack and Stuart and believe me non of them will deny James looked the best onstage in that lineup.....


----------



## Littleluke

Pscarb said:


> ok let us not go down the route of rumours because one guy told another he over heard another guy say to his mate..blah blah....
> 
> the only wrong decision in the heavies was Alvin winning this is not Alvin's fault but the judges........all will become clear very soon why
> 
> as for James winning he was the best onstage in both the middleweights and the overall and that is why he won....
> 
> i know Daz, Zack and Stuart and believe me non of them will deny James looked the best onstage in that lineup.....


Good post mate..

There is always alot of "my mate heard this" and so on. If the guys who lost to James admit he was the best then what more proof do you need?

As for the part of text in red. What do you mean Paul? Was there some kind of mix up?


----------



## sceptic13

Well done to my girl Michelle Jones for winning the Womens Physique Heavyweight and Overall. A tough battle in both the Heavies and the Overall and a much deserved win. All that hard work paid off girl. You were beautiful up there! I love you baby!

P.S. Thanks to Harold Marrilier for doing a wonderful job of prepping her. Thanx Big H!!


----------



## gas123

I am not disputing that James did not deserve to win, and I wish him all the best in the pro ranks. What I would like to see is consistency in judging, maybe the criteria could be put up for all to see before the judging starts. Please elaborate on the 'all will become clear with Alvin' tell us what you know bro!?!?


----------



## 3752

Littleluke said:


> As for the part of text in red. What do you mean Paul? Was there some kind of mix up?





gas123 said:


> Please elaborate on the 'all will become clear with Alvin' tell us what you know bro!?!?


sorry guys i cannot at this time as it would be wrong....annoying i know but it cannot be helped..



sceptic13 said:


> Well done to my girl Michelle Jones for winning the Womens Physique Heavyweight and Overall. A tough battle in both the Heavies and the Overall and a much deserved win. All that hard work paid off girl. You were beautiful up there! I love you baby!
> 
> P.S. Thanks to Harold Marrilier for doing a wonderful job of prepping her. Thanx Big H!!


it was a fix terry 

Mich looked awesome as ever terry, both me and venetia knew if she won her class and Mich won hers it would be hard.....it was good to see two class winners with great feminine physiques and muscle on show......

the down side is that now H has one up on me  good to see you terry..


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Pscarb said:


> sorry guys i cannot at this time as it would be wrong....annoying i know but it cannot be helped..
> 
> it was a fix terry
> 
> Mich looked awesome as ever terry, both me and venetia knew if she won her class and Mich won hers it would be hard.....it was good to see two class winners with great feminine physiques and muscle on show......
> 
> the down side is that now H has one up on me  good to see you terry..


I thought that the two ladies in U55 and two in O55 were exceptional, results could have gone either way, it was close. Think Mich was slightly tighter and a bit bigger so that swayed it.


----------



## ra07212

without a shadow of a doubt James looked the best overall against shaun and alvin.

Question i ask would James still would won overall if against daz / stuart / zack in the overall?


----------



## 3752

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Think Mich was slightly tighter and a bit bigger so that swayed it.


i agree i think Venetia and Mich look the same but Mich is a bigger version with out standing legs....



Vince said:


> Either of them could do good in the pro...but they still don't get a card :cursing:


please don't get me started Vince 



ra07212 said:


> Question i ask would James still would won overall if against daz / stuart / zack in the overall?


we could ask this question until we was blue in the face but it does not matter as non of those three was in the overall.....


----------



## sceptic13

Pscarb said:


> it was a fix terry
> 
> Mich looked awesome as ever terry, both me and venetia knew if she won her class and Mich won hers it would be hard.....it was good to see two class winners with great feminine physiques and muscle on show......
> 
> the down side is that now H has one up on me  good to see you terry..


Lol. Thanks Paul. Yes, it was a great battle for the Overall. Venetia looked great too......Both girls displayed great lines, conditioning and muscle....AND still feminine too! Good to see you too mate.


----------



## Britbb

Vince said:


> After seeing the pics that's my take:
> 
> *Zach 4th: fair placing, he's big as a house but at this level his condition is just not good enough and also (from friends reports) his posing still hasn't improved*
> 
> D. Ball and Alvin Small, could have gone either way for 2nd and 3rd
> 
> I reckon Stuart Core had a bit better overall package in the class!
> 
> But that's my PERSONAL OPINION, we all gona have different views it's the nature of the sport


Zack wasnt shredded, but he was in better condition than hes been before, plus he has very good shape for such a big guy and is MASSIVE!

The second biggest was stuart on stage, stuart has aesthetics and was more cut than zack as well.

Darren was totally shredded and went for a new look this year, i think it suits him to be smaller than he was before BUT this year he perhaps came in a bit too small...seeing as its the first time hes done this, he can be forgiven, but i have a feeling that the darren we see next year is gonna look wicked!

Alvin looked good all round, dont get me wrong, but he didnt stand out to me as a 'winner' of the heavies. He didnt have weak points and he has good size and was in good condition, but i didnt think he shone through as the winner. Its prob because he was an all rounder in the class that he won it, as he didnt have weak points really.

Its a lot different when one is up close though, the judges sit right at the front, they can see lots of the details that i couldnt see as i was sitting quite a bit further back, this could be why i might have missed some of the detail that alvin had.

Anyway, done and dusted, well done to everyone who competed, well done to the winners and well done to mr james l, who was jumping for joy when he won


----------



## Guest

> the only wrong decision in the heavies was Alvin winning this is not Alvin's fault but the judges........all will become clear very soon why


Well obviously something fishy going on, if it's not just the physique on stage and the normal parameters bodybuilding contests are judged by, when we have a winner and it's not just because of the above ???????????????.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pardon my ignorance...who is the black giant?

you see him dwarf over some of the guys!!

slightly smooth legs but damn...talk about mass


----------



## Fivos

gas123 said:


> James looked good, and was already picked as the winner before the show started, don't believe me? KK was having a conversation with a judge and was heard to say that James had won, and that was at the prejudging before he'd been on. Same as last year with Flex lewis, contracts, politics and sponsorship make sure of that. You can slag me off, but if your honest you know its true. And answer this, Daz Ball came in lighter and more ripped, as he was 'told' to do, if he would of won his class, and then stood next to James in the overall, it would of caused another uproar and made it harder to 'give' James the title.


Great post...and you really believe that do you? Saying that on this forum is dispectful to all the MW and HW..its like say "well my mate heard someone say that you got 2 inch biceps and a gut like big daddy!" does that make it true?

Ill right up a proper post later as i was taking photos backstage for the beef and flex so i saw everyone close up..closer than the judges and believe me Jams L won the overall because he was the best package in the show and the hardest from the back (even with your consiperacy theory!)...yes harder than darren ball (and Daz is another of my favourite hw)..

So lets not try and take James L win away he worked bloddy hard for the Pro card and thats why he won...

And who are you anyway? You are entitled to your playground opnion as im entitiled to my adult opnion!

Fivos


----------



## pitbull1436114521

My opinion is plain and simple

Heavies result questionable ?

Overall SPOT ON !

PB


----------



## willsey4

pitbull said:


> My opinion is plain and simple
> 
> Heavies result questionable ?
> 
> Overall SPOT ON !
> 
> PB


^^^^^ Agreed. Im surprised at how anyone could question James winning the overall.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it does make you think.... when is a competition ever not debated when the results come out?

Everyone wants to be first, feels they were on top spot or 'the one to beat' only to be overlooked.

Maybe competitors listen too much to the people they see in the gym with the 'OMFG's!!! you will walk the show!!!!'


----------



## stow

Paul,

You always jump on people straight away for inflammatory comments and then come out with something like that.

Either you want to appear in the know, or you wish you could say more but can't for whatever reason, but I think for the moment you might have been better saying nothing at all. Just my opinion.

Stow


----------



## 3752

and you are entitled to it Stow i am confused to what you are reffering to though?


----------



## Rebus

Fivos said:


> Great post...and you really believe that do you? Saying that on this forum is dispectful to all the MW and HW..its like say "well my mate heard someone say that you got 2 inch biceps and a gut like big daddy!" does that make it true?
> 
> Ill right up a proper post later as i was taking photos backstage for the beef and flex so i saw everyone close up..closer than the judges and believe me Jams L won the overall because he was the best package in the show and the hardest from the back (even with your consiperacy theory!)...yes harder than darren ball (and Daz is another of my favourite hw)..
> 
> So lets not try and take James L win away he worked bloddy hard for the Pro card and thats why he won...
> 
> And who are you anyway? You are entitled to your playground opnion as im entitiled to my adult opnion!
> 
> Fivos


Scott Hortons put a couple of pics up on this site as a teaser for whats going on hercules power and theres 1 or 2 of James, and well i was at the show and these photos speak a thousand words in James' placing, ie they do him great justice and show what we couldnt see from in the crowd at a bit of a distance....tremendous... i'll let the pictures speak.

Have to add though, that everyone has differing opinions for one reason or other as this sports' results are based on ' opinions ' as opposed to a clock which is a definitaive result. What one favours another will despise, just as some love the sumo and others love an athletic physique.

Opinions eh...... :bounce: they drive you mad if you let them :bounce:


----------



## willsey4

BRABUS said:


> Scott Hortons put a couple of pics up on this site as a teaser for whats going on hercules power and theres 1 or 2 of James, and well i was at the show and these photos speak a thousand words in James' placing, ie they do him great justice and show what we couldnt see from in the crowd at a bit of a distance....tremendous... i'll let the pictures speak.


Whats the link to the pics?


----------



## sceptic13

Come on Paul, spill the beans!!


----------



## sceptic13

Lets face it, it wont be a suprise to hear all competitors werent judged fair and square. Politicaly informed decisions are always being made in this sport. Thats the trouble with monopolies of power (of which the UKBFF is one). They ALWAYS lead to corruption. Without democracy there is ALWAYS tyranny. t is inevitable. It is the nature of man. Yes, there is NABBA, but if you want a Pro-Card there is only ONE route to it in this country. I know it, you know it.......and the UKBFF knows it.

Interesting side note. Someone told me recently that EVERY UKBFF member gets a vote on decisions at an annual AGM but they dont exactly promote it do they? Lol. Did anyone else know this?


----------



## sceptic13

Howere, I must point out that I thought the judging of the ladies Physique classes was exemplary and extremely fair:whistling:.


----------



## Littleluke

Clare Taubman should have been in the top 3 IMO and many others at the show.


----------



## GBLiz

michelle has packed on some muscle since the last time i saw pics of her!! mind you that was a couple of years ago.

anyone got more pics of the womens classes?(have just seen erics)


----------



## Dawn

gas123 said:


> James looked good, and was already picked as the winner before the show started, don't believe me? KK was having a conversation with a judge and was heard to say that James had won, and that was at the prejudging before he'd been on. Same as last year with Flex lewis, contracts, politics and sponsorship make sure of that. You can slag me off, but if your honest you know its true. And answer this, Daz Ball came in lighter and more ripped, as he was 'told' to do, if he would of won his class, and then stood next to James in the overall, it would of caused another uproar and made it harder to 'give' James the title.


Ever thought it could have been an 'off the wall comment' based on his opinion on what he knew about the physiques/condition of the guys? People like to predict who's going to win and I'm sure with the experience KK has, he's pretty much spot on a lot of the time, does that mean he's dictating who's got to win......NO!! Did the right man win on the day? YES!! :bounce:


----------



## gas123

Fivos said:


> Great post...and you really believe that do you? Saying that on this forum is dispectful to all the MW and HW..its like say "well my mate heard someone say that you got 2 inch biceps and a gut like big daddy!" does that make it true?
> 
> Ill right up a proper post later as i was taking photos backstage for the beef and flex so i saw everyone close up..closer than the judges and believe me Jams L won the overall because he was the best package in the show and the hardest from the back (even with your consiperacy theory!)...yes harder than darren ball (and Daz is another of my favourite hw)..
> 
> So lets not try and take James L win away he worked bloddy hard for the Pro card and thats why he won...
> 
> And who are you anyway? You are entitled to your playground opnion as im entitiled to my adult opnion!
> 
> Fivos


Fivos, if you read my other post I praised James and wished him luck, this is a forum where opinions are aired and shared, lets not make it personal.........


----------



## Fivos

Mate i did see your other post so i suprised that you would write something like that... opnions should really be backed up by the person themselves but to go on something that someone heard and then to put James win was already written in stone before anyone stepped on stage was IMO direspectful..

I guess the main problems with posting is that there is no tone so I couldnt work out the way the post was meant..

Fivos


----------



## gas123

Fivos said:


> Mate i did see your other post so i suprised that you would write something like that... opnions should really be backed up by the person themselves but to go on something that someone heard and then to put James win was already written in stone before anyone stepped on stage was IMO direspectful..
> 
> I guess the main problems with posting is that there is no tone so I couldnt work out the way the post was meant..
> 
> Fivos


For the record then bro, I mean and meant no disrespect to James, and again wish him all the best. He was the best on the day no doubt. But I am still of the opinion that the criteria be consistant and displayed for all to see before the judging starts. We all see different things in different people, thats the nature of us as humans, but if the judging criteria was on display we would know that all the judges were reading from the same book...


----------



## PRL

GBLiz said:


> michelle has packed on some muscle since the last time i saw pics of her!! mind you that was a couple of years ago.
> 
> anyone got more pics of the womens classes?(have just seen erics)


----------



## sceptic13

Any pics of the Womens O55 please mate? Where can I see Erics?


----------



## stow

Paul,

It was the insinuation that something irregular happened, the same thing quite a few people have questioned since you posted it.

Stow


----------



## sceptic13

GBLiz said:


> michelle has packed on some muscle since the last time i saw pics of her!! mind you that was a couple of years ago.
> 
> anyone got more pics of the womens classes?(have just seen erics)


Mich has made a LEAN gain of 9 KG since she last walked on stage 2 years ago! Training was high intensity, Dorian style stuff. Nothing fancy, just the basics. Her legs have always been awesome. She hasnt even trained her calves for the last 6 months! The aim over the last 2 years has been to bring her upper body up to the same standard, especially her arms and back and, I think you will agree, she has done just that.


----------



## 3752

stow said:


> Paul,
> 
> It was the insinuation that something irregular happened, the same thing quite a few people have questioned since you posted it.
> 
> Stow


yes but how is that inflammatory?

i was told last night that the result was influenced by something that happened at the pose down so as i said i cannot expand on this at this time......so again how is it inflammatory?

so it has nothing to do with me wanting to be seen to be in the know in fact i would rather not know this.....


----------



## Spartan301

I think what Stow is trying to say is, why bring it up in the first place if you don't want to divulge what you know.

Maybe?


----------



## sceptic13

Spartan301 said:


> I think what Stow is trying to say is, why bring it up in the first place if you don't want to divulge what you know.
> 
> Maybe?


I see your point Spartan but I think we have all been in a situation where we have seen an injustice but the circumstances make a full explanation difficult. I am sure Paul has a very good reason why he cannot fully explain himself yet but felt angry enough to mention it. We are only human.

I hope Paul is in a position soon to fully explain what happened. Transparency and openess about these things can only ever be healthy and helpful for the sport and competitors in the long run.


----------



## Spartan301

sceptic13 said:


> I see your point Spartan but I think we have all been in a situation where we have seen an injustice but the circumstances make a full explanation difficult. I am sure Paul has a very good reason why he cannot fully explain himself yet but felt angry enough to mention it. We are only human.
> 
> .


A very fair point there.

Hopefully the truth will come to light and people will be held accountable.

It's a shame that there is always going to be this problem in a sport that is judged on opinion.

If Body building was more main stream Im sure it would be blasted all over the back pages the way boxing decisions used to be when it was popular!


----------



## 3752

sceptic13 said:


> I am sure Paul has a very good reason why he cannot fully explain himself yet but felt angry enough to mention it. We are only human.


exactly mate...shame others don't see it this way


----------



## PRL

sceptic13 said:


> Any pics of the Womens O55 please mate? Where can I see Erics?


----------



## sceptic13

Thanks Pete.


----------



## METAL

Pscarb said:


> i was told last night that the result was influenced by something that happened at the pose down


Well without wanting to get Paul into any bother, anyone who was there will have noticed two possibly significant events. Firstly, Zack walked off stage in the final pose down into the crowd and Darren followed him. They were told to get back on stage but didn't react immediately. HOWEVER, my mate, when speaking to the judges about feedback on his physique, asked if this was why Zack was placed so low and the judge said it would not have effected the result.

The second incident was Daz, Zack and Stuart getting somewhat physical when hustling for position in the final pose down. Again the judges didn't like this and shouted out to stop. They are big guys and it could maybe have been deamed over-forceful, but they didn't go to blows and the crowd enjoyed it. The guys were obviously buzzing with adrenaline and they all shook hands when waiting for the results on stage so there were clearly no hard feelings. It would be a real shame if it was either of those incidents that influenced the result. Again though, this is just what happened and may well not be what Paul was getting at. I shan't ask him to elaborate until he is able to


----------



## AnabolicAnt

Ok I think its time to spare Pauls blushes. Daz Ball has been told by the powers that be that due to his behaviour at a past show abroad, he will never win the british....good on him for having a go though and looking amazing from where i was sitting! Zack Khan was also marked down for a previous indescretion. Im not taking anything away from Alvin, mate you looked great that day....but a federation cannot behave like this, the best physique(s) should win on the day and nothing else is acceptable.


----------



## Spartan301

What a fcuking joke.

Would this happen in any other sport?

It's just not possible right?!

It's pathetic.

"You misbehaved on the school trip last term, so your not allowed to represent the school rugby team"

About right?


----------



## sceptic13

Ok. We need to be careful not to pass judgement....yet. Can Paul confirm any of the above was what he was referring to? Can anyone else confirm these comments?


----------



## ra07212

AnabolicAnt said:


> Ok I think its time to spare Pauls blushes. Daz Ball has been told by the powers that be that due to his behaviour at a past show abroad, he will never win the british....good on him for having a go though and looking amazing from where i was sitting! Zack Khan was also marked down for a previous indescretion. Im not taking anything away from Alvin, mate you looked great that day....but a federation cannot behave like this, the best physique(s) should win on the day and nothing else is acceptable.


Both Zack and Darren will recieve warning letters from the federation for going into the crowd.


----------



## robdog

AnabolicAnt said:


> Ok I think its time to spare Pauls blushes. Daz Ball has been told by the powers that be that due to his behaviour at a past show abroad, he will never win the british....good on him for having a go though and looking amazing from where i was sitting! Zack Khan was also marked down for a previous indescretion. Im not taking anything away from Alvin, mate you looked great that day....but a federation cannot behave like this, the best physique(s) should win on the day and nothing else is acceptable.


This is shocking. If they did something against the rules or whatever then a ban yes but to let them compete and basically not judge them fairly and have no intenetion of letting them win no matter what it out of order.


----------



## sceptic13

If that incident alone meant they were marked down on what, potentialy, was the biggest day of their lives, then that is completely over the top. I can understand how the UKBFF might want to discourage it because other classes might start doing it and so on and so on but to penalise them on the day, without warning is going too far.

However, lets not be hasty. It is, of course, entirely possible that they have done it previously and already been formally cautioned about it and warned they would be marked down for it if a repeat happens. The only way to know the full story is for Daz or Zack to come forward and elaborate. Unfortunately, given that they will probably already be fearful of jepardising their future placings I doubt we'll hear from them.


----------



## AnabolicAnt

Lets just say that Daz paid the price (and then some!!!) for not buying an alarm clock for this years Arnold Classic Amateurs. Childish behaviour by our federation for embarrasssing them? Possibly.


----------



## hilly

if thats the case im very dissapointed in the federation as a whole. Whats the point in letting him compete knowing no matter how good he is they are not going to give him the win. seems childish to me. would be good if we could get this confirmed tho.

hilly


----------



## sceptic13

I can confirm from a reliable source 'high up' that Daz and Zack were marked down due to going into the crowd and not returning to the stage when told. The judging papers were taken back and redone. A meeting of judges took place following this and one judge, who will remain nameless, will be anouncing their resignation shortly in response to the whole incident. A formal record of what exactly happened will be released in due time by the UKBFF.

As a foot note, this same source told me that it was Kerry Kayes who, following Daz's 'lay in' at the Arnold, said he would consequently 'never win the British again'.


----------



## hackskii

sceptic13 said:


> following Daz's 'lay in' at the Arnold


Can someone explain this to me?

What did he do at the Arnold that got them upset?

As with any sport, the ambassadors are what the public sees, they should keep a professional attitude and demeanor, beings that they are not getting paid they get punished the only way they can, lose points.


----------



## Rebus

sceptic13 said:


> I can confirm from a reliable source 'high up' that Daz and Zack were marked down due to going into the crowd and not returning to the stage when told. The judging papers were taken back and redone. A meeting of judges took place following this and one judge, who will remain nameless, will be anouncing their resignation shortly in response to the whole incident. A formal record of what exactly happened will be released in due time by the UKBFF.
> 
> As a foot note, this same source told me that it was Kerry Kayes who, following Daz's 'lay in' at the Arnold, said he would consequently 'never win the British again'.


Ahh man if this is true its absolutely outrageous. These guys have been dieting and training for so long to represent bodybuilding and currently within their fed, ie UKBFF and then to be stripped of there position purely on this would be so wrong!!!!!.

Yeh, Zack went into the crowd and was followed by Daz, but there was no real commotion and the FANS, Yeh the FANS, the people who support the bodybuilders and the federation too, WHOOPED IT UP as they loved it, it got everyone to there feet after a very long day and they all had smiles on their faces. Man im devastated for them thinking about it....

Its not as if its like a football match where there rules and regs regarding bounderies, ie, you can't take the ball into the crowd to avoid a tackle ( i know a stupid example, butttt ). These guys are building their bodys to massive proportions for show, for the fans and for themselves. If anything it gave some of the crowd a close up of people who perhaps they look up to and aspire to be like and would never otherwise get close too. Its perhaps liken to a top singer walking into the crowd too, the fans love it.

Im beginning to ramble so i'll shut up now. Its a shame if true:confused1:


----------



## hackskii

Vince said:


> He slept in (due to not having an alarm clock) and didn't make the pre-judge


So they punish him for that?

I may be wrong but the Arnold is in the States yes?

Daz is from the UK right?

8 hour time diffrence and jet lag can do some crazy things....

sounds petty to me.

So, did he do the Arnold at all?

That is an invitation event?


----------



## FireSt0rm

Yes, definatly this is REALLY a shame that they got marked down for actually coming off the stage in the pose-down... i think thats just REALLY sly...

As brabus said, they work so damn hard for this, and it potentialy is the best day of there lifes, and they are enjoying them selfs, and Most importantly, which makes the UKBFF possible... the FANS!, the FANS love it... If anything i think it would draw more fans next year due to that and the ukbff put them down for it... that is really just sly.

About the daz ball thing if that is true, then that is just completey ridiculous, Bodybuilding is bodybuilding, it should be purely about judging the body FAIRLY, not just not allowing someone to get the title they been working so hard for just because they may have upset some judges....

I really do feel for them, and yes i think it was between zak and daz... what is happening to bodybuilding these days, its getting more politic orientated, and its just going to ruin the sport....


----------



## Tinytom

I spoke to Daz yesterday.

He didnt sleep in at the Arnold, he was told that he wouldnt be on stage until 3pm so since it was 9am he went back to his hotel room. He had a taxi booked that didnt turned up then was called to say that the show was going ahead early because some guys had decided not to compete.

By that time he did not have enough time to get to the show in time to compete in the heavies.

There are other things that have been said here which Daz told me first hand. He also mentioned that he has beeb trying to get online more to raise his profile with his fans but he has had internet problems and also has a family and busy worklife and so cant really post as much as some. He was a bit dismayed that some people judges this to be his ignorance/apathy towards his fans.

Daz is a true professional guy and its unfortunate that he might have been punished for things beyond his control. He was really upset and sad not to compete at the Arnold

As I competed on Sunday I wont comment on the judging but when you are told by pretty much everyone that you should have made the top 5 I have to think that maybe I was judged harshly or overlooked. This happens and although its upsetting thats life.

Im not complaining about the judging as thats not my style. I will come back better after a year off next year. But it does seem that some placings were not on physique merit. If thats the case then this needs to be addressed quickly by the IFBB/UKBFF.

I'd like to say that I am NOT complaining or moaning about my placing or anything to do with the rumours about the heavies. I can only say what I have herad first hand. I havent seen ANY photos of me onstage yet.

I'm also a bit annoyed that the INters U80 was won by a guy who apparently is not an intermediate. This robbed John Clarke of being able to stand on stage at the night show after he worked his ass off for the best condition of his life. Out of order trophy hunting.


----------



## Malika

sceptic13 said:


> Mich has made a LEAN gain of 9 KG since she last walked on stage 2 years ago! Training was high intensity, Dorian style stuff. Nothing fancy, just the basics. Her legs have always been awesome. She hasnt even trained her calves for the last 6 months! The aim over the last 2 years has been to bring her upper body up to the same standard, especially her arms and back and, I think you will agree, she has done just that.


Your lady looked outstanding!!!

This is what I like to see in a female physique class: a real woman!!!

Well done to her & of course to Venitia: it was hard to choose the Overall winner!


----------



## gas123

First to Tom, your condition was great, much improved, again, can't justify some judging. Kerry has been giving Daz advice throughout the year on diet, and it was also Kerry who told Zack and Daz to go off stage and lift the crowd, esp as there was no guest poser.


----------



## gas123

hackskii said:


> So they punish him for that?
> 
> I may be wrong but the Arnold is in the States yes?
> 
> Daz is from the UK right?
> 
> 8 hour time diffrence and jet lag can do some crazy things....
> 
> sounds petty to me.
> 
> So, did he do the Arnold at all?
> 
> That is an invitation event?


He didn't compete in the Arnold, but guest posed to make up for not competing due to being mis-informed.


----------



## chrisj22

Excellent post, Tom.


----------



## ElfinTan

Malika said:


> Your lady looked outstanding!!!
> 
> This is what I like to see in a female physique class: a real woman!!!
> 
> Well done to her & of course to Venitia: it was hard to choose the Overall winner!


They look absolutely fantastic! I can't wait for someone to post some good comparison shots of the two of them. Inspiring!!!!!! Almost makes me want to do phyique!!!! Well if I was 10 years younger:thumbup1:


----------



## sceptic13

Malika said:


> Your lady looked outstanding!!!
> 
> This is what I like to see in a female physique class: a real woman!!!
> 
> Well done to her & of course to Venitia: it was hard to choose the Overall winner!


Thank you Malika.


----------



## sceptic13

ElfinTan said:


> They look absolutely fantastic! I can't wait for someone to post some good comparison shots of the two of them. Inspiring!!!!!! Almost makes me want to do phyique!!!! Well if I was 10 years younger:thumbup1:


Have passed on your comments to Mich. Thank you. (Lovin the saying above your pic Elfin. So true! lol)


----------



## jmoz08

I just saw this on youtube someone has uploaded the heavyweight posedown.


----------



## 3752

sceptic13 said:


> I can confirm from a reliable source 'high up' that Daz and Zack were marked down due to going into the crowd and not returning to the stage when told. The judging papers were taken back and redone. A meeting of judges took place following this and one judge, who will remain nameless, will be anouncing their resignation shortly in response to the whole incident. A formal record of what exactly happened will be released in due time by the UKBFF.


this is true Terry and the reaction was why i did not say anything until it was announced officially so now i hope some can understand why i did not say anything (Stow)....

Kerry did not tell the guys to go into the crowd he actually told them not to, Zack went first and to be fair to Daz knowing zack was probably his biggest threat followed....

it is a shame why this happened although from a personal point i would like to know if this is the case did Alvin place 3rd and Stuart 4th or although biased i still cannot see where Alvin beat stuart so that begs the question why did stuart not get it?

At the end of the day this is a bad day for the federation it preaches non stop to their members year after year yet they are making up rules as they so wish is this really the way a federation that feeds the Pro-Ranks should act??

i am sure they will take the stance of communism stating anyone speaking out will be punished though...


----------



## stow

Fair play Paul, it all comes out in the wash. I'm not convinced it was worth hinting without detail, but now we know so it makes no odds.

On the actual subject, I think its disgraceful if true. Its hard enough for the competitors to know wheat the criteria for scoring is based on, given that it changes every year, but random lost points for behaviour is crackers.

The federation risks losing a lot of credibility over this, the age of t'internet means news travels fast as we know, so most bb'ers will learn of it quickly.

STOW


----------



## Rebus

I'm also a bit annoyed that the INters U80 was won by a guy who apparently is not an intermediate. This robbed John Clarke of being able to stand on stage at the night show after he worked his ass off for the best condition of his life. Out of order trophy hunting...

SaMe with the inter O80's apparantly too so i hear, but who knows for sure the reasons why eh.

I still had fun regardless


----------



## 3752

stow said:


> Fair play Paul, it all comes out in the wash. I'm not convinced it was worth hinting without detail, but now we know so it makes no odds.


well as you said Stow i like to act like i know something worthwhile


----------



## walks

This is the problem with the pro card monopoly the ukbff have.

A couple of people have the BB carers of so many in there hands.

Its a shame they dont have a pro card for the universe but it will never happen, we all know what the ukbff are like with other shows.

Now i can understand why some choose to forget the pro card to do shows where they get treated properly.

BB is already a minority sport here and stories like this make people like myself, that have never competed, wonder weather its worth all the hassle, time and money


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

What a complete and utter load of ****e.

How can you get judged down going into the audience,its like being at school.

Why didnt Stuart win then if thats the case, he beat Alvin fair and square.

The judges are old bastar*s anyway and made so ****e decisions with other classes, they and the whole fed needs to update itself and stop being so pathetic.


----------



## Guest

borrowed off hercules


----------



## Guest




----------



## Britbb

Tinytom said:


> I spoke to Daz yesterday.
> 
> He didnt sleep in at the Arnold, he was told that he wouldnt be on stage until 3pm so since it was 9am he went back to his hotel room. He had a taxi booked that didnt turned up then was called to say that the show was going ahead early because some guys had decided not to compete.
> 
> By that time he did not have enough time to get to the show in time to compete in the heavies.
> 
> There are other things that have been said here which Daz told me first hand. He also mentioned that he has beeb trying to get online more to raise his profile with his fans but he has had internet problems and also has a family and busy worklife and so cant really post as much as some. He was a bit dismayed that some people judges this to be his ignorance/apathy towards his fans.
> 
> Daz is a true professional guy and its unfortunate that he might have been punished for things beyond his control. He was really upset and sad not to compete at the Arnold
> 
> As I competed on Sunday I wont comment on the judging but when you are told by pretty much everyone that you should have made the top 5 I have to think that maybe I was judged harshly or overlooked. This happens and although its upsetting thats life.
> 
> Im not complaining about the judging as thats not my style. I will come back better after a year off next year. But it does seem that some placings were not on physique merit. If thats the case then this needs to be addressed quickly by the IFBB/UKBFF.
> 
> I'd like to say that I am NOT complaining or moaning about my placing or anything to do with the rumours about the heavies. I can only say what I have herad first hand. I havent seen ANY photos of me onstage yet.
> 
> I'm also a bit annoyed that the INters U80 was won by a guy who apparently is not an intermediate. This robbed John Clarke of being able to stand on stage at the night show after he worked his ass off for the best condition of his life. Out of order trophy hunting.


Great post mate, reps.

Was great to meet you at the show as well

I agree with what you say about daz...i spoke to daz back stage and have to say that he is a top guy, i think hes a very good person to represent bodybuilding, hes friendly, level headed and came across very appreciative of fans and constructive criticism etc...i cant wait to see what he looks like next year because i have a feeling that daz is going to look awesome when he steps on the stage next year!

Out of the guys on stage in the heavies, daz was the only one that really brought in true shredded conditioning. Come next year i reckon he'll probably bring in a simmilar condition but also an extra 7 lbs more, if this is in the right places then he will look tremendous.

He said after the show that hes pleased with his new look, i think he deserves to be, because he said himself he now has something he can build on, rather than simply getting bigger and bigger and distended and end up looking out of shape, bloated and distended with too much mass on the frame, daz has now shredded his physique and carved away to give himself his base shape to build on for next year's show...a fantastic move in my opinion.

Not only that, the guy has a very friendly and supportive family behind him...was chatting to his mum and sister after the show and you can see how much they care for him and see how much effort he puts into the sport.

I'll say it time and time again...whatever heavyweight (this applies for 5ft 10-5ft 11 guys) can get on stage at between 240-245 lbs shredded will look incredible! In my opinion winning the overall AND also going onto steadily improve their physique and do well on the pro scene...thats my opinion.


----------



## hackskii

Well, from an old mans perspective, I thought the josteling for position where some were kind of pushing to get to the center and the two dudes going into the crowd look un-professional.

What would you expect the judges to do with dudes being out of order?

Reward them?

From what I saw the Stage was where you should pose, not in the audience.

Sorry to go against the grain here but hell, if you want to be a pro, you need to act like one.

I know I will get some heat on this but it is what I saw from that vid.

If they wanted to win, they should have followed what was in the program, after all this is what people pay for.

Sorry, I must be old but dudes should not have gone into the crowd.

Bet that does not happen again.

In any sport there are rules......Like it or not, they are there for all to abide to.


----------



## Beans

hackskii said:


> Well, from an old mans perspective, I thought the josteling for position where some were kind of pushing to get to the center and the two dudes going into the crowd look un-professional.
> 
> What would you expect the judges to do with dudes being out of order?
> 
> Reward them?
> 
> From what I saw the Stage was where you should pose, not in the audience.
> 
> Sorry to go against the grain here but hell, if you want to be a pro, you need to act like one.
> 
> I know I will get some heat on this but it is what I saw from that vid.
> 
> If they wanted to win, they should have followed what was in the program, after all this is what people pay for.
> 
> Sorry, I must be old but dudes should not have gone into the crowd.
> 
> Bet that does not happen again.
> 
> In any sport there are rules......Like it or not, they are there for all to abide to.


No one got hurt. And they were entertaining the crowd, who at the end of the day, fund the whole thing.

But I certainly see where your coming from. Rules are rules and all that jazz.......


----------



## Rebus

Hackskii my man i hear what you say regarding rules are rules..... But this is a bodybuilding competition, ie bodys being judged for what they are, what they have achieved etcetc. So to mark them down for something that isnt being judged, ie a bit of jostling and crowd participation for the FANS ( THE FED SUPPORTERS AND AS SUCH FUNDERS....NO FANS...NO FUNDS....NO SHOWS.....) is very very harsh, taking all things into account.

Like has been mentioned there were no guest posers ( and this was the finals....the biggest show in the country?? )( Scott Hortons shows seem to do fair to competitors/fans...i digress here... ) and ive been to a number of shows in the past where there HAS been guest posers and they themselves have gone into the crowd, for the benefit of the fans. Go to pro shows and its done regularly no doubt....

Anyway you mention rules are rules....if there using that as why they marked them down, shouldnt they themselves ( the fed that is ) stick to the rules regarding competitors in the right classes and how theyyve been put in other classes by the fed to make up numbers due to an alleged ruling along the lines of ...if less than 3 competitors then theres not a class competition as such and they have to mix it with another class....Well im sorry, ive been to shows where theres regularly been less than 3 and the competitors have still qualified in there own class as theyve ben judge suitable.. i may have numbers wrong there, but still ive attended a show where 1, yes 1 competitor has lined up and been given an invitation by default in essence.... So theres Rules eh... I digress again and ramble, but its early and im off to do cardio... :whistling:



hackskii said:


> Well, from an old mans perspective, I thought the josteling for position where some were kind of pushing to get to the center and the two dudes going into the crowd look un-professional.
> 
> What would you expect the judges to do with dudes being out of order?
> 
> Reward them?
> 
> From what I saw the Stage was where you should pose, not in the audience.
> 
> Sorry to go against the grain here but hell, if you want to be a pro, you need to act like one.
> 
> I know I will get some heat on this but it is what I saw from that vid.
> 
> If they wanted to win, they should have followed what was in the program, after all this is what people pay for.
> 
> Sorry, I must be old but dudes should not have gone into the crowd.
> 
> Bet that does not happen again.
> 
> In any sport there are rules......Like it or not, they are there for all to abide to.


----------



## veritas

I'm totally bewildered with the revelations regarding going into the audeince who/why they may have been marked and who should have won. Had this incident not taken place what would have been the result.

I did not know of Daz experience at the Arnold what is the criteria for being selected to compete at this contest and who from the British lineup is likely to compete at the event next year?


----------



## fzrbandit

Hi guys, some of what you say is true and some not. I am one of daz's best mates, I was at the show, I spoke to kerry, and I saw all that happend. I have also posted their argy bargy on yout tube for all too sue. Tiny Tom is very accurate in what he said, but as far as what kerry Kayes said...who knows...thers alot of **** being banded about..mostly to stir **** I reckon....these forums are so easy to stir up, its worse than the Daily Star!!!! Please this comparison photo, although i was in a nbad position for the photo. And enjoy the you tube video.


----------



## sceptic13

Paul - What about moving or copying some of these posts to a newly titled thread eg. 'Heavyweight judging controversy'? People should hear about this.


----------



## Littleluke

From the pics it was Daz balls title this year. His conditioning was absolutely incredible! But hey I'm not a judge.. Thank god!


----------



## 3752

Luke i can see what you mean but a champ is not decided totally on condition, this is the same as saying zack should of won because he was the biggest....i actually think Daz did the correct thing by coming in more stream line...


----------



## Littleluke

Sorry mate I totally agree and I meant he has a more complete package of size and condition. I know some of the other guys are bigger than him but he just seemed more complete. He appears to have a lost a little size on his arms and shoulders which I'm sure he will get back, I just hope he keeps tight in the process!


----------



## daniel.m

regarding them going off stage surely this isn't a big deal...like some of the other guys have said it entertained the crowd. In 02 i think, the guys left the stage at the Olympia and went into the audience...so why such a fuss about doing it at an amateur show.


----------



## 3752

he made the decision to come in lighter and i actually think he did the right thing


----------



## 3752

daniel.m said:


> regarding them going off stage surely this isn't a big deal...like some of the other guys have said it entertained the crowd. In 02 i think, the guys left the stage at the Olympia and went into the audience...so why such a fuss about doing it at an amateur show.


because they told them they where being judged and not to do it, i do agree it is pathetic but when you are competing you have to follow the judges directions....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Daz should have taken it. Zac, with 10lb off would have taken it.

Alvin Small shouldnt have ever won it.

The UKBFF is a joke by doing what they`ve done with their decisions to reverse the results.


----------



## sbigpecs

Anyone know where to find the score sheets?


----------



## Gumball

What happenend to Pricey!??


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin said:


>


Nice pics Lin! What a close call that must have been. The photos are off to one side so hard to tell from there. Looks like Mich just got V on condition and legs although V's waist looks tiny giving her a fab shape. Both look fantastic....did they push each other? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gumball said:


> What happenend to Pricey!??


Did you get my text today?


----------



## ElfinTan

sceptic13 said:


> Have passed on your comments to Mich. Thank you. (Lovin the saying above your pic Elfin. So true! lol)


Isn't it just:rolleyes: My other half met Michelle a couple of years back....they have a mutual friend...Mick I think he's called!


----------



## Fivos

No matter what was thought of the Daz and Zach going into to the crowd but for me it was the most enternaining thing i have ever seen in all my years of bodybuilding (and thats 20 years going to shows) what is becoming a very dull sport to watch. The crown went balistic and just soaked it up...I maybe be wrong but isnt the the posing routine round not marked? If so why should the pose down?

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn

paul scarb hit the nail on the head. judges repeatedly told all classes that the posedown WAS being judged...so to jump into the crowd, was crazy, no matter how entertaining it was!!

shaun tavernier. just wana say you looked incredible bro. what a physique you have..

steve


----------



## denp

The ukfbb are like a woman who caught her man cheating,if you enter another federation show they will never forgive you and place you lower , no other federation does this to the competitors but those assholes


----------



## sceptic13

ElfinTan said:


> Isn't it just:rolleyes: My other half met Michelle a couple of years back....they have a mutual friend...Mick I think he's called!


They DID have a mutual friend. Mich hasnt seen Mick for years and hopes never to again! Lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

sceptic13 said:


> They DID have a mutual friend. Mich hasnt seen Mick for years and hopes never to again! Lol.


Oooops.....trust me to put my foot in it again! Well I have ti be good at something:cool:


----------



## leewil

thought id turn the attention away from the gossiping about the heavies back to the middleweight and my class.

This was a particularly hard class and getting 5th was a fantastic result i know but....

Have any of you guys who were there , paul, fivos etc got any feedback on my placing and on as to how i could improve on my placing for next year.

thanks


----------



## 3752

Lee i thought you deserved a higher placing mate, your condition was very good although i think you could come in a little dryer and fuller.....sorry mate you did ask 

it was good to meet you and your wife at the show...


----------



## leewil

hi paul, yes lovely to meet you at last and i totally agree with your observations but i was giving away about 7.5kg in that class and tried to retain some mass forsaking condition. A few personal issues didnt help either. Stick to what suits you i asy.

errr by the way its not the wife :whistling: shes currently sitting pretty in my house trying to take me for every penny ive got. roll on the divorce hence the slightly off condition.

Still, you and a couple of others have said the same thing so ive tightened up for the IFBB worlds next week and back to my old sharp self. many thanks

Lee


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I think with extra size you would win this class one day Lee. I had you 3rd or 4th myself and probably had the best balance on that stage, barring James L. At 72kg though you are giving away too much size


----------



## leewil

thank massive but size is relative, as proved with how james looked for being so light. Going from 70 upto 72 -73 has made a considereable difference to my look. so I feel with another kilo maybe 2 it'll give me the denseness required to worry the others. Being natural i very much doubt ill ever get to the 80kg so its better to deal with realistic expectations


----------



## 3752

i agree Lee you do not need to be the biggest in the class as your shape and condition will shine through....

as for the wife comment sorry mate still it was nice to meet your current missus...


----------



## veritas

All sports needs need a governing body and bodybuilding is no different and as in many sports you individuals have the choice of which federation they would like to join. The committee members and judges give up a lot of their personal time and don't just turn up to judge but are actively involved behind the scenes supporting the federation and it's members the competitors. There is nothing stopping members who may not like the current set up attending the AGM or petitioning their local reps if they are unhappy and off course if they were willing to put themselves up for nomination to the committee they would be in a postion to implement changes and members wishes.


----------

